# Is this a faint line?



## captures94

Hi girls,

As a background, I typically have 28-29 day cycles and I’m currently on CD 34 with no sign of AF. I took the below tests yesterday afternoon around 3 PM and feel like I see a faint line but not sure if it’s an evaporation line or maybe I ovulated later then usual and that’s why the line is so faint.. any insight would be helpful! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

It looks like a line. It looks like there is some colour to it too?


----------



## captures94

Bevziibubble said:


> It looks like a line. It looks like there is some colour to it too?

yes, very light pink though


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hopefully it is the start of a BFP :)


----------



## Classic Girl

So you’re currently 6 days late? I feel like it should be darker BUT stranger things have happened.....like late ovulation/implantation which could explain why it’s just now showing. Either way, good luck!


----------



## LulaBug

I can see something :)


----------



## mummy2lola

I can see a faint line but frer are awful for giving false bfp at the moment,if u are 6 days late and sure of o then I would be inclined to say it might be the dreaded test again BUT if ur not sure of o then this could be a very early bfp if u od late,all u can do is take another test,I hope it progresses for u xx


----------



## MamaByrd

I see a lil' something. How are things progressing?


----------



## Nikie

captures94 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> As a background, I typically have 28-29 day cycles and I’m currently on CD 34 with no sign of AF. I took the below tests yesterday afternoon around 3 PM and feel like I see a faint line but not sure if it’s an evaporation line or maybe I ovulated later then usual and that’s why the line is so faint.. any insight would be helpful! :)
> 
> View attachment 1075070
> View attachment 1075072
> View attachment 1075074

What was the outcome? X


----------

